# Polar S710 HRM - Memory Failed - What to Do?



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

G'day All,

My Polar S710 HRM has recently displayed 'memory failed' and I'm unable to reset it. I've checked and re-checked the user manual and also checked on-line at the Polar website but there's no information.

It had happened to me once in the past and by shear fluke I was able to reset it, but I can't remember in what order to press the buttons.

Has anyone else had problems like this with their S-series Polar HRM? How'd you sort it out? Any info. would be greatly appreciated as I have a race next weekend and want to get it sorted before then (and sending it to Polar here in Oz will take too long)!

Thanks and Cheers!

Ps. Mod's - if this thread is in the wrong forum, please feel free to move it...


----------



## sp00kme (Jan 13, 2004)

*Polar Memory Failed*

Hi there
did yout get any resolution to this problem? My S725x has just failed with this message.

thanks for any info

cheers


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

sp00kme said:


> Hi there
> did yout get any resolution to this problem? My S725x has just failed with this message.
> 
> thanks for any info
> ...


Hey sp00kme - I ended up sending it back to the Polar distributor here in Australia and it required the whole motherboard to be replaced (!). Had it done but wasn't cheap, about AU$220 from memory. As they didn't make the 710 anymore they replaced it with a 720i motherboard. Unfortunately, the one they put in had some issues with the altimeter so I sent back again and they replaced it (again) under warranty with another one. Has been right as rain since...


----------



## sp00kme (Jan 13, 2004)

hi, thaks for that. i seemed to resolve the initial Failed message by holding down the Start button until the watch reset itself. 

However, now the unit will not pick up HR from the strap. Everything else works fine including speed etc, but no HR. 

Using it as a cycle speedo for now until i can decide whether to send it to Polar or find some resolution


----------

